# Need some turbo help



## Christian Coryea (Jan 13, 2011)

I am wanting to turbo my 2007 350z nismo what all do i need to make it a daily driver and be around 430-470whp?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Christian Coryea said:


> I am wanting to turbo my 2007 350z nismo what all do i need to make it a daily driver and be around 430-470whp?


Wish really really really hard...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

About $9k-12k. Greddy twin turbo kit. Greddy intercooler kit. Full engine management system + tuning, full exhaust system. 

That oughta do it. The nismo crap on your engine? worthless to a turbo setup, except for maybe cams.


----------



## SleepyS13 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'd go with the greddy, but if you're on a budget you might be able to piece together a turbo kit. For the best results with this option, I'd definitely go see your local tuning shop.

Unless you're just asking in a general sense?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SleepyS13 said:


> I'd go with the greddy, but if you're on a budget you might be able to piece together a turbo kit. For the best results with this option, I'd definitely go see your local tuning shop.
> 
> Unless you're just asking in a general sense?


piece together a turbo kit for a 350z? Hah, not likely without excellent fab skills. Probably cost almost 2x as much to fab up your own turbo kit and be somewhat reliable.

If you ever get a chance to see a turbonetics single turbo kit up close on a lift on a 350z, you'd wonder how long it took them to engineer the piping for that system. 

Not a whole lot of working room in a 350z engine bay.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

And $20 says that if a person's gotta ask "how much" or "how hard" with semi-silly HP numbers (not that they're impossible by any stretch in this instance) AND be a daily driver (ya, that'll be a comfortable ride! NOT!), then this person probably hasn't thought much, if anything, through about the project in the first place.


----------

